# Sable, nearly 11 year old rescued GSD



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Last October, my step-son adopted Sable, a ten year old GSD, from one of our local shelters. While I applauded his actions, I sort of knew that she was going to end up with me eventually. Yesterday, he admitted that he was not really able to care for her and Sable is now one of my pack and will be permanently. She arrived yesterday and became a member of my now eight dog pack. Her arrival brings me to three rescues and five others. She joins Luke, my rescued Walker Coonhound and Scout, the rescued mutt from the interstate as well as my five Welsh Springer Spaniels. While this is quite a change for her, she took it all in stride and seemed to enjoy the dog doors to the fenced yard and the freedom to exercise as she pleases. She played with the other dogs and had a good dinner and slept peacefully. Welcome home Sable.

This photo was taken last October when she was adopted from the shelter. I will be taking many more of this very sweet and special gal in the coming days.









Shannon


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Eight dogs.. wow, I can't even imagine the amount of dog poop you have to clean up lol 

It's nice of you to take her in and I hope your son leaned that, at least for now, a dog's not the right life choice. Thank you for taking her in and not dumping her back into the system.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Sable - rescued GSD*

Since I am very active in dog rescue, sending Sable back to a shelter was never ever an option. She is here to stay and my household has had between six and ten dogs for the past ten years, so it is not a big deal to add Sable. Last year, I lost my rescued Golden Retriever and in Jaunary of this year, I lost my first home-bred champion Welsh Springer Spaniel at the age of 13. My household was down to seven (from nine) and Sable just brought it back to eight. I think that some of my dogs looked at me yesterday and thought "Oh dear, she just brought home another one." . Scout joined our household in 2005 and my neighbor's coonhound, Luke, joined us in December 2008 when he was injured and the neighbor could not/would not take him for vet care. Sometimes, a higher power puts a dog in your path and you just bring it in and move forward. 

Shannon


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Sable - 11 year old rescued GSD*

Here are two new photos of Sable. She has settled in to our pack and the routine very nicely. Sable appears to be enjoying the access to the dog door and fenced yard with all of the benefits of additional mobility and exercise. She will go to the vet on Friday for a much needed dental cleaning and it is my hope that her secondary chronic sinus infection will be remedied at the same time with the antibiotics post-cleaning. Her kibble will be changed as well so as to promote a decrease in her "fluffiness" and hopes are high that she will enjoy the changes in her life.



















Shannon


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

She looks wonderful and happy. Thank you for adding her to your pack!! Looking forward to additional updates...I remember her original thread!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

What an absolutely marvellous story - thank you for posting, and for providing such a great home for Sable. I hope you enjoy many years of happiness together....
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Magnificent


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

She is gorgeous! Thank you for taking her into your pack. I too look forward to more pictures.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Shannon

You are amazing


----------

